# Blackhorn 209



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

if your having hang fires why would you use it.?even if only a few..
i've never had one with any of my in lines ..ever!!
i've always shot pyrodex and now triple7 ...
i have 2 knight mk-85's with 209 upgrade,a T/C omega, and a T/C pro hunter(encore)...i shoot pellots and loose powder year round


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

woodie slayer said:


> if your having hang fires why would you use it.?even if only a few..
> i've never had one with any of my in lines ..ever!!
> i've always shot pyrodex and now triple7 ...
> i have 2 knight mk-85's with 209 upgrade,a T/C omega, and a T/C pro hunter(encore)...i shoot pellots and loose powder year round


No problem with hang-fires now that I know that seating pressure is important. Never a hang-fire? How 'bout that.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I called Bobs gun & tackle in Hastings for you west siders today.

They have it, a mere $39.xx/ 10oz ! its gold plated I think 

-good luck


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Go here http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/ , click on "Powders", then click on "Accurate Arms", Blackhorn 209 is on the first line @ $25.98. Of course there will be a $20 Haz-Mat, and approximately $10 shipping charges. This is not the way to go if you just want to try out a jug, but if you get a few guys together and spread out the Shipping and Haz-Mat, it will save some $.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Randy's in Bad Axe has it for $33 a jug I think. Cheapest I've seen in MI anyway.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Very pleased with BH209. By far the best substitute I have used so far. My TC Encore shoots incredible groups with it simular to BUSTAYOTE's. Clean up is a snap. One more thing that I don't think anybody has mentioned on here is it is non-hygroscopic. I'm not saying you can dump water down the barrel and shoot it, but it isn't even close to being as sensitive to moisture (humidity) as the other stuff on the market.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

A few weeks ago I was in Bass Pro and they had lots of it there, I wasn't interested though.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

FWIW, I bought some at schanz supply in otsego today for $24/jug, called two other places before travelling, $39 @ one place and $40 at the second place........... geesh, wonder why people travel to shop !


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

hunt-n-fool said:


> FWIW, I bought some at schanz supply in otsego today for $24/jug, called two other places before travelling, $39 @ one place and $40 at the second place........... geesh, wonder why people travel to shop !


That NEF likes 120grns of BH209 and 300grn saboted bullets!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone hear anything about BH209 being banned in Michigan starting in the 2011 ML season?

someone in another post her at MS.com said they heard that from a creditible source.

My Trimuph shoots it to well to want to give it up.

Anyone?

J-


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

jjc155 said:


> Anyone hear anything about BH209 being banned in Michigan starting in the 2011 ML season?
> 
> someone in another post her at MS.com said they heard that from a creditible source.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't think there would be a viable reason to ban it??? Not that it would stop the state from doing it???


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

jjc155 said:


> Anyone hear anything about BH209 being banned in Michigan starting in the 2011 ML season?
> 
> someone in another post her at MS.com said they heard that from a creditible source.
> 
> ...


Go back and read his post again jjc. No disrespect to him or his source but, the reason that he stated that Michigan was going to stop its use doesn't set correct. Unless there's someone getting paid by the makers of 777 and pyrodex in the state to ban it, the decision as to rather BH209 is a smokeless powder or blackpowder substitue, is most likely an ATF decision. Of which one can bet that Western Powder lawyers, etc. did their homework on.

Again..... no disrespect what so ever to that poster but, its evident that the poster isn't a (_for a lack of a better term)_ "well seasoned" muzzleloader. He didn't have to state the name of the person that is his "source", however if this source is that creditable, his/her position in the state could certainly be given. There are hundreds of people using BH209 all over this state and many more all over the country, and using as it was designed as a "blackpowder substitute". After a couple years of its use now, this issue would have certainly be brought up in places other than an internet forum. Guys are buying this stuff all over Michigan and I know a few of them. None of them have brought this subject up. I have a BIL that works for a well known sporting goods store and he hasn't brought it up.

Forgive me and no disrespect intended but, until I read some information from the state or find out who from the state may or may not be behind something like this, I'm treating it a pure internet rumor and certainly wouldn't pass it on.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

How would that law be enforced? Are they going to randomly take firearms and test the powder. Doubt it. BH209 is a legal substitute.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

right thats what I figured just curious if anyone else had heard this from any other sources. Not too worried about it.

J-


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

jjc155 said:


> right thats what I figured just curious if anyone else had heard this from any other sources. Not too worried about it.
> 
> J-


Can you direct me to this post, please. I need a good laugh today!

There is NO reason that the state could ban the powder. If they did, they would have to ban all the other BP substitutes as well. Not gonna happen.

Contrary to what some people THINK, BH209 is not a smokeless powder. It does share an ingredient that is also found in smokeless powder, but this ingredient is also used in making ping-pong balls. Does this make ping-pong balls "Smokeless Powder"? NOT!

Blackhorn 209 is a "High Performance Muzzleloading Propellant", a muzzleloading propellant/substitute/replacement, just like the other Black Powder Substitutes. Here is what a few of the others say.

Pyrodex "The Muzzleloading Propellant"
Black Canyon "Black Powder Replacement"
Clean Shot (Now American Pioneer Powder) "Black Powder Replacement"
Black Mag ('2, '3, XP) "For Muzzleloaders"
Goex Clear Shot "Black Powder Substitute for Muzzleloading"
Triple Se7en "Easy Clean Muzzleloading Propellant"
Jim Shockey's Gold "Premium Grade-Black Powder Replacement"

This is just a few, and some of these are no longer manufactured, but none were ever banned.

The laws clearly state "Black Powder or a Commercially Manufactured Black Powder Substitute". Exactly what Blackhorn 209 is, a "Commercially Manufactured Black Powder Substitute".


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Smokeless is THE original black power sub. Heck 5744 says it is a sub for black powder cartridges in 45/70,45/100,etc. Ya no more smoke for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

GuppyII said:


> Smokeless is THE original black power sub. Heck 5744 says it is a sub for black powder cartridges in 45/70,45/100,etc. Ya no more smoke for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I agree with you 100% on smokeless being the original BLack Powder Substitute, and has been for around 125 years. Unfortunately the brass in Lansing that enforce this, are not on the same page.

Smokeless was the Black Powder Substitute for around 85 years before Pyrodex was even on the scene.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Can you direct me to this post, please. I need a good laugh today!
> 
> There is NO reason that the state could ban the powder. If they did, they would have to ban all the other BP substitutes as well. Not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Here ya go Busta,

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=356945

Fifth post down.

J-


----------



## X-ski (Jul 4, 2008)

The ultimate commercially manufactured Black Powder substitute for Muzzle Loading. :lol: Must be it needs to make A mess of your rifle to be legal in Michigan. Most other states don't even mention powder in thier game laws, only that it has to be A Muzzle loading Rifle. If you really want to get to the core smokeless and all the other "substitutes" are Propellants, Black Powder is An Explosive. By compisition the "substitutes" are closer to smokeless than they are Black Powder.

P.S. Please do not try this at home. Injury or death may occur unless you know what you are doing and your rifle is built for it.


----------

